
Show HN: That’s a Nice Page – Teardowns of Product Pages Worth Talking About - lukestevens
http://thatsanicepage.com
======
lukestevens
Hey HN,

I made That’s A Nice Page because I’ve often seen products announced here
followed by comments like “I visited your landing page and have no idea what
your product is/does.”

I figure that’s something I can help with :)

By posting teardowns of interesting/popular tech products from big and
(eventually) not-so-big companies I hope we can all learn a few tips on what
makes for a compelling product page, and what might make for interesting A/B
tests. Check it out and let me know what you think.

I also have SINISTER ULTERIOR MOTIVES behind the site — I hope to find
consulting clients specifically here on HN who need help with their product
pages, either on the copy or conversion/analytics/testing side. Is that you?
I’d love to chat: luke@thatsanicepage.com or
[http://thatsanicepage.com/consulting](http://thatsanicepage.com/consulting).
(You can also read about my testing philosophy here:
[http://thatsanicepage.com/faq#testing.](http://thatsanicepage.com/faq#testing.))

But back to the site. I’d love to get your feedback. What do you think of the
scroll-the-page-with-my-commentary approach (on desktop)? Like it? Hate it? Is
it something that you find enjoyable to scroll through, or would you rather
the teardown presented as a normal article? Would you prefer something that’s
more like brief highlights, or meaty, in-depth analysis? Why?

And most importantly: What page should I teardown next? :)

Thanks for checking it out! <3

